# Duda en pasar amperios a wRMS



## gaston sj (May 7, 2007)

hola tengo una dudilla es como tengo que hacer para saber la potencia de un amplificador que supongamos que consume 20 amperes en 12vcc... que tengo que hacer para saber cuantos wRMS entrega el amplificador tenia entendido que al consumo lo multiplico por 12 pero realmente no me dan resultado ya que hoy vi una etapa de potencia para carro que desia tener 125wRMS x 4 y sacande la cuenta son 500wRMS y sacando la cuenta siguiendo el ejercicio que tenia entendido que eran el amperaje multiplicado por 12 me da 600w ya que consume 50 amperes bueno espero su ayuda saludos


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2007)

Ese 12 de donde salió? De los 12 voltios no?

12v*50a = 600w => Consumo total del amplificador, teniendo en cuenta que algo de la potencia se pierda en calor puede ser que de 500w

Por favor que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado. 

Saludos


----------



## Guille DJ (May 8, 2007)

aver aver

cuanta potencia da tu amplificador?????, 500w rms en un coche es muxa tela ehh
mas o menos, la proporcion va a medias, 1000w nominales, = a 500w rms
por lo general en los amplificador te dan la potencia nominal, es un engaño a medias, no se pq te has ido a calcular la potencia en la alimentacion, exactamente no se de una formula que lo haga, pues aki todos los que trabajamos sonido, y tenemos amplificador grandes lo hacemos asi:

el fabricante indica normalmente la potencia en w nominales
pues la mitad es la potencia rms

sin mas

pues en tu ejemplo, 125w rms seran 500w nominales,
si lo multiplicas x4 seran 2000w nominales (solo en teoria) pues no puedes mezclar canales por las buenas asi que solo eso

125w rms = 500 w nominales
en modo puente, ´BRIDGE conseguirias el doble de potencia, 500rms
pero solo en las etapas que lo permitan


espero quede mas o menos claro.

un saludo
Guille


----------



## gaston sj (May 9, 2007)

gracias lo que tenia entendido es que era multiplicar el consumo por la tension o sea consumo = a 50A tensión= 12vcc no se si sera correcto o erroneo lo que yo tenia entendido pero ya me quedo mas claro saludos


----------



## rampa (May 9, 2007)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> gracias lo que tenia entendido es que era multiplicar el consumo por la tension o sea consumo = a 50A tensión= 12vcc no se si sera correcto o erroneo lo que yo tenia entendido pero ya me quedo mas claro saludos



Amigo para sacar el Poder es como tu lo indicas y la formula seria:
P=V*I (600=12*50a)

Por otro lado dudo muchisimo que sea 600w RMS imagina el consumo teniendo en cuenta que las baterias son de 60-75a con el coche andando con las luces el estereo y la potencia no creo que haya bateria en el mundo que aguante.... 

El Amplificador debe ser de 125w PMPO por canal con un consumo de 10A totales lo que seria razonable.

Recuerda que 125W MAX o 125 PMPO serian algo asi como 25-30W RMS al menos todas las potencias que he testiado generalmente se dividen en 5 el W PMPO para obtener el W real RMS aunque algunas las de mas alta calidad se dividen en 4 para obtener el con W real.

Y recordar que intentan engañar con el W PMPO o tambien llamado W MAX por algunos fabricantes ponen cifras descabelladas para intentar de atraer a los clientes.

Recuerdo de la potencia de un amigo.... decia 1000W (ni PMPO ni MAX) 500w x2 ... a lo que me rei cuando la vi porque me parecia imposible que tenga esa potencia y menos con 12v... probando descubri que no tiraba mas de 65w RMS por canal.

Aca les dejo un datito como para que lo tengan en cuenta:

*Watios RMS (root mean square).*
En realidad los watios RMS no existen, existen los Amperios RMS y los Voltios RMS, lo que se suele conocer como watios RMS es el producto entre Amperios RMS y Voltios RMS. Son una media de la potencia real frente al tiempo, caracteriza una potencia entregada de forma continua o en su defecto periódica.

*Watios PMPO.(Peak maximun power output).*
Esta escala de medida es la más engañosa e irreal con diferencia. Y es la más empleada por los fabricantes, porque es la que más "watios" parece dar. Los watios PMPO son los watios que aguantaría un cierto componente sin quemarse durante un intervalo de tiempo no definido (puede ser un nanosegundo si al fabricante le apetece), por lo que es todavía más inútil e irreal si la medida de los watios no es igual para todos los productos.

Salu2.


----------



## gaston sj (May 9, 2007)

muchisimas gracias rampa me quedo clarisimo y eso del PMPO es una truchada para vender solamente saludos


----------



## Guille DJ (May 10, 2007)

gracias rampa por tu valiosa aportacion


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2007)

rampa dijo:
			
		

> gaston sj dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obregon (May 28, 2010)

gaston sj dijo:


> hola tengo una dudilla es como tengo que hacer para saber la potencia de un amplificador que supongamos que consume 20 amperes en 12vcc... que tengo que hacer para saber cuantos wRMS entrega el amplificador tenia entendido que al consumo lo multiplico por 12 pero realmente no me dan resultado ya que hoy vi una etapa de potencia para carro que desia tener 125wRMS x 4 y sacande la cuenta son 500wRMS y sacando la cuenta siguiendo el ejercicio que tenia entendido que eran el amperaje multiplicado por 12 me da 600w ya que consume 50 amperes bueno espero su ayuda saludos



Hola, como andas,bueno mira,para saber la potencia en watts que te entrega un amplificador,no es de ninguna de las maneras que apuntastes en tu escrito.Tampoco te guies por la hoja de datos que te brinda el fabricante,(con el tema potencia de salida),mienten mucho (para vender).La potencia se sabe de la siguiente manera.La formula es:VOLTS elevado al cuadrado sobre(R),Donde (R) es la carga(parlante),8 o 4 ohms.La tension es la salida de audio(alterna).Ejemplo,en la entrada le inyecto una señal senoidal de tension 1 o 2 volt rms,con una frecuencia de 1khz(respetando el limite de la tension de entrada del ampli)pero para que te des una idea 2 volt es la tension rms de salida de un DVD.Volbiendo al tema tomas la tension de salida con volumen maximo.Suponete que en el tester te marca 10volt (alterna),esos 10 vol lo elevas al cuadrado y lo dividis por 4 o 8 ohms, 10x10:100/4:20wattsRMS,(continuos no musicales).Espero poderte haber ayudado.Te mando un saludo LUIS.



gaston sj dijo:


> hola tengo una dudilla es como tengo que hacer para saber la potencia de un amplificador que supongamos que consume 20 amperes en 12vcc... que tengo que hacer para saber cuantos wRMS entrega el amplificador tenia entendido que al consumo lo multiplico por 12 pero realmente no me dan resultado ya que hoy vi una etapa de potencia para carro que desia tener 125wRMS x 4 y sacande la cuenta son 500wRMS y sacando la cuenta siguiendo el ejercicio que tenia entendido que eran el amperaje multiplicado por 12 me da 600w ya que consume 50 amperes bueno espero su ayuda saludos



Hola, como andas,bueno mira,para saber la potencia en watts que te entrega un amplificador,no es de ninguna de las maneras que apuntastes en tu escrito.Tampoco te guies por la hoja de datos que te brinda el fabricante,(con el tema potencia de salida),mienten mucho (para vender).La potencia se sabe de la siguiente manera.La formula es:VOLTS elevado al cuadrado sobre(R),Donde (R) es la carga(parlante),8 o 4 ohms.La tension es la salida de audio(alterna).Ejemplo,en la entrada le inyecto una señal senoidal de tension 1 o 2 volt rms,con una frecuencia de 1khz(respetando el limite de la tension de entrada del ampli)pero para que te des una idea 2 volt es la tension rms de salida de un DVD.Volbiendo al tema tomas la tension de salida con volumen maximo.Suponete que en el tester te marca 10volt (alterna),esos 10 vol lo elevas al cuadrado y lo dividis por 4 o 8 ohms, 10x10:100/4:20wattsRMS,(continuos no musicales).Espero poderte haber ayudado.Te mando un saludo LUIS.


----------



## Cacho (May 30, 2010)

Eso siempre y cuando tengas un tester capaz de medir alterna con frecuencias de 1000Hz (en general eso no pasa).

Y tenés que tener la carga conectada. Y tenés que saber que no estás saturando la salida (o especificar la THD).

Un osciloscopio es una mejor opción para hacer esto. Si no, podés rectificar la salida y medir la continua. Esa seguro que la mide el tester y te da la potencia de pico, la dividís por dos y tenés la RMS.
En tensiones grandes de salida no va a ser demasiado importante la diferencia de la caída en el/los diodo/s 

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008 (Mar 1, 2013)

de donde sacan ustedes que el amplificador entregara una alta potencia solo con 12 voltios!  entonces todo lo que he aprendido se ira al piso, si el amplificador tubiera 12 volt 50 amperes, nunca daria una potencia de 500 watts, ni siquiera la votaria poniendo cargas de 1 ohm, pero en cambio si el voltaje fuera mayor tal vez sii,recuerden esto V/R = A, ahora hagan calculos y determinen cuanta potencia entregara teniendo ya el amperaje de consumo. si estoy mal corrijanme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2013)

Es así , el amplificador a 12 V consume 50 Amperes , primero tiene un elevador de tensión a , supongamos , ±70 Vdc y de ahí alimenta el amplificador.

Así que considerando las pérdidas y los rendimientos , el cálculo es correcto sobre 4 Ohms 

Saludos !


----------



## adrian2008 (Mar 2, 2013)

mm ya entendí, pensé que era que trabajaba solo con 12 volt sin elevador! jjajaj que pena


----------

